# Upper C pushing 600 - any higher?



## LongmontRafter (Jun 12, 2008)

*Williams Fork is releasing...*

Noticed that they've upped flows out of Williams fork...last summer they alternately released from Green Mountain as well as Wolford to keep flows around 800ish...not sure if they have enough water to do that this year??


----------



## Murky Depths (Jun 21, 2013)

For several of the rivers I have noticed from reading through the threads that there is a resident expert that seems to have insight into the flows. Is there a contact life this for the Upper CO that anyone knows of?
-Murky


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

LongmontRafter said:


> Noticed that they've upped flows out of Williams fork...last summer they alternately released from Green Mountain as well as Wolford to keep flows around 800ish...not sure if they have enough water to do that this year??


Not sure, but I suspect they have more water this year than last year, as last year's runoff was pretty grim.


----------



## Beardance42 (May 12, 2008)

...and, it drops again...


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

I messaged Kara Lamb this week, she says the Green Mountain releases will probably begin in mid July, until then it will be low-low-low on the Upper C.


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

its a damn shame, the water's already too hot for ethical fishing


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

The latest predictions from the all knowing. Pray for rain.


----------



## Osseous (Jan 13, 2012)

Chuch said:


> its a damn shame, the water's already too hot for ethical fishing


I fished it last friday and the temp was fine- Bugs were happening... what's it reading now?


----------



## Chuch (May 23, 2008)

up over 70 deg on the pumphouse gage the last 2 evenings. Came up quite a bit this week, fishing has been good though, just be aware on hot afternoons


----------

